# Suggestions-Dell Vostro 1500



## rahulch08 (Mar 30, 2008)

I am going to buy a laptop, and finally I have considered the dell vostro 1500 as my buying decision.
The configuration of it is : - 
Processor-1.6 Core 2 Duo
Ram - 2GB
Graphic-8600M GT
and a 6-cell battery. The total cost of this lap is Rs 53,000

I want to know if other brands like sony, hp, compaq, lenovo, acer and other good brands features same configuration in same price. I dont like dell brand, i feel lenovo and hp are far more better.

Please guys help me! should i buy the dell or should i look for other brands, is Dell good?


----------



## vimalonline (Mar 30, 2008)

am using vostro 1500 only..the performance z good with vista running on my lappy..


----------

